# Attaching dock cleat to a concrete seawall & drill vs hammerdrill



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

I need to install a boat or marine cleat to a seawall. Some are on wood dock but I need one on the concrete seawall. I was thinking about using Tapcons, get a masonary bit and use the electric drill. 

I mentioned to a buddy and he said get a hammer drill. I have a decent home electric and also a cordless drill. The electric drill would probably be okay for cinderblock but the seawall looks like poured concrete.

Any suggestions? Also should I get like a glue/cement for the hole to make sure the screw/bolt stays tight even with a Tapcon? Thanks and sorry for the dumb questions.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I would use a hammer drill- and I'd also use an anchor stronger than a tapcon- such as these
http://www.fastenersplus.com/products/anchors/drop-in-anchors?gclid=CMesuvLe47sCFdE-Mgodp04Amw
I use these in concrete ceilings to hang pipe racks and pipe hangers on commercial jobs


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And for a hole big enough for an anchor like that I'd be using A SDS style hammer drill.
A regular drill would be about useless.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... A hammer-drill drills holes in concrete,...

A regular drill will just burn up the bit,...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

SDS as well.

Don't try this with a standard hammer drill or worse yet...standard drill. Your wrists will hate you.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You may want to think about fasteners that will not rust away.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I'd use a wedge anchor,and be sure you don't wallow out the hole,just in case you do have some epoxy on hand.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

'sds' just refers to the method of attaching the drill bit securely into the drill's chuck,,, some other drill bits use either tapered bits, spline, improved sds, jacobs, hexagon, etc,,, the actual drills are usually selected by hole size hole they're capable of drilling in conc - 1", 1 1/2", 2", etc.

rent a 1 1/2" hammer/drill ( aka rotary hammer ) & some 1/2" bits which usually drill 5/8" holes in cured conc,,, lead anchors are my pick HOWEVER you don't post anticipated cleat load,,, im-n-s-h-fo, IF a hole 'wallows' out ( drill bit drifts - hits steel - etc ), 1 is better advised to move hole OR patch & redrill - not try to repair w/epoxies,,, its an acceptable method for someone who knows his work but not for 1 who doesn't,,, we can assume the latter group includes you, yes ?

nevertheless, best wishes !


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Feb 9, 2013)

A tapcon is not the fastener to keep the cleat there. Use an expanding anchor - I use the hilti stainless ones.


----------

